# Adventures in Nega-Sevenstring.org (Or what I did while stuck on pre-migration SSO.)



## Xaios (Feb 10, 2012)

So, up until a few minutes ago, so long as I was accessing SSO from work, I (as well as a couple other people who may be stuck in limbo, including Konfyouzd) was stuck viewing and posting on what I believe to be Sevenstring.org's pre-migration server. As I'm sure you're all aware, SS.org changed servers a few days ago. Alas, for a while there, a few of us couldn't get to the new server because our DNS listings hadn't refreshed yet.

I decided to document the whole affair and create a sort of post-apocalyptic log (which soon turned into utter silliness when the other 'survivors' got involved ). Needless to say, it was a interesting time. Here are some screencaps of the whole affair, for your enjoyment.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Cabinet (Feb 10, 2012)

Dude it's like you experienced another dimension!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 10, 2012)

0_o


----------



## leandroab (Feb 10, 2012)

That's why a bunch of my posts disappeared...


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 10, 2012)

I am back from my dimensional travel. Don't worry, more pics are incoming, as Xaios is still stuck in the Djodiverse.

How is the life here now? Is Djent still around? Does the Townsend's signature is out? Does Necrophagist new album is out? Has Devries became the world biggest douche?

Damn, its so strange to be back there...


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 10, 2012)

That was a weird read... Pretty memorable though  it makes me kinda wish I'd stayed in that parallel universe... (I hope I didn't just jinx it; I really don't want to be there )


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 10, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> That was a weird read... Pretty memorable though  it makes me kinda wish I'd stayed in that parallel universe... (I hope I didn't just jinx it; I really don't want to be there )



Wait, its about just half of the thread. It took quite some proportions. I now present myself as a Disciple of Djod. All praise the Djod.


----------



## Rook (Feb 10, 2012)

Where did that thread go? I just came here to find that and got this instead?!?!

There was a thread made by Rev about his EMG 85 to which I replied a very long, technical and I personally thin very helpful answer but the whole thread including my epic post have vanished.


A load of banned people have been unbanned too, must be why Stealth's here


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2012)

I know SS isn't fond of all the popular memes, but I had to do it.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/186916-sheesh-where-did-everyone-go.html











The Portal, its Down... We've lost one, Xaios, May the Dgods of the Djodiverse have mercy.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 10, 2012)

Btw, is he using internet explorer?


----------



## Xaios (Feb 10, 2012)

I've come through the other side!

(Found another computer. )

Things indeed got pretty interesting. Whilst confronted with the possibility of the illimitable void of oblivion, me, Vostre Roy and Konfyouzd did what any normal person would in our situation:

1) Talked about Quantum Leap,
2) Compared ourselves to omnipotent comic book characters from the Marvel/DC crossover, and...
3) Formed our own religion.


















































In other news, death to the Djent, for Djod is the true master! All hail Djod! All kneel before Djod!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 10, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Btw, is he using internet explorer?



Yeah, work computer.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 10, 2012)

leandroab said:


> Btw, is he using internet explorer?



Good thing I'm not the only one to notice that.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 10, 2012)

DJOD
​


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 11, 2012)

This is awesome. Can't wait for the next installment of this epic adventure (if there is another).


During the Great Migration of 2012, I was exiled to the wastelands of nothingness and just barely made it out alive. The horrors I saw there...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 11, 2012)

I never saw this thread...


----------



## Fiction (Feb 11, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I never saw this thread...



Keep Up Zebov, theres 2 universes now. One where you like Bans, the other where you hate them.


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 11, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Keep Up Zebov, theres 2 universes now. One where you like Bans, the other where you hate them.



ZEBOV DOESN'T LIKE THIS


----------



## leandroab (Feb 11, 2012)

CNUT DJOD


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Sicarius (Feb 11, 2012)

Djod dammit, indeed.

While I was at work, the whole site wouldn't even load. I missed out on the shenanigans.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 11, 2012)

In the Djodiverse, if everything is backwards, does this mean we worship David Shankle? 


Or is he hated everywhere?


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 11, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> In the Djodiverse, if everything is backwards, does this mean we worship David Shankle?
> 
> 
> Or is he hated everywhere?



He's retardedness transcends all dimensions.

Also, the Djodiverse and Djod sound great. I think you're being successful, as I think you've gained new convert . I like what you preach. Is anyone still trapped there? Or has the entire world of SSO completely changed dimensions now?


----------



## leandroab (Feb 11, 2012)

Can we still :golf: in the Djodiverse?


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 11, 2012)

We can only :golf: uranus. You better lube up.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 11, 2012)

David Shankle was born from a wound in the overall fabric of reality. Thus, his jackassery is the same no matter what universe you're in.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 11, 2012)

Xaios said:


> David Shankle was born from a wound in the overall fabric of reality.



Nah, that can't be it. That actually sounds kind of cool.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 11, 2012)

I still wish I'd been able to become The Spectre. I love giant scissors, man.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 11, 2012)

Holy hell, this is awesome! 

Are you still stuck in Nega-SSO when you go to work?


----------



## Xaios (Feb 11, 2012)

I was still stuck in Nega-SSO until the end of the workday on Friday. Who knows what Monday holds.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 11, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> We can only :golf: uranus. You better lube up.



This joke doesn't affect me because I pronounce Uranus correctly in my mind. (thanks all those NASA and lunar mission documentaries )


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 13, 2012)

The dimensional travel seems to have ended as I'm currently at my job and out of the void. Nega-Sevenstring is now out of reach until the next great oblivion, wich occur each server upgrades.

But as it was forethold, our epic journey in nothingness has granted us the mission of spreading the Djod's name. Now pray for our savior Djod!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 13, 2012)

Indeed, it appears the dimensional portal has now been closed for all. However, the memory will stay with us always. For now, we are vigilant in waiting for the return of our lord Djod.


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2012)

All hail Djod.


----------



## ilyti (Feb 13, 2012)

I love you guys.


----------



## theo (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe this is why I can't view sevenstring.org from my phone anymore, tried clearing the cache, history etc to no avail :/


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Feb 14, 2012)

All hail Djod! All hail Djod!



Best thread ever.


----------



## Edika (Feb 14, 2012)

I posted on a thread was entitled math question, showing my superior intellect on a high school/first year university problem, which then transformed into a looking for band to jam thread! 

It seems the new universe does not take kindly to me showing off!


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 14, 2012)

Nega-SSO is gone? Not so, I say. This is from last night.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you now back in Neo-SSO (wish I had thought of that one sooner) at home? Or are you on another computer?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2012)

Xaios said:


> David Shankle was born from a wound in the overall fabric of reality. Thus, his jackassery is the same no matter what universe you're in.


 
Yea and his tone didn't sound any better on the other side. In fact, it was somehow worse. I, however, came back four years younger hence my smooth complexion and overall sunny disposition.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 14, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Are you now back in Neo-SSO (wish I had thought of that one sooner) at home? Or are you on another computer?



I'm using my college's wifi right now, hence my ability to post. I'm dreading the return home to my lifeless SSO existence.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 14, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I'm using my college's wifi right now, hence my ability to post. I'm dreading the return home to my lifeless SSO existence.


 
The Great Djod is awaiting something from you. You must fulfill his needs to be able to comeback to the SSO's djentiverse. Convert yourself, praise the Djod!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 14, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> The Great Djod is awaiting something from you. You must fulfill his needs to be able to comeback to the SSO's djentiverse. Convert yourself, praise the Djod!



There's a reason his username is "The Reverend."


----------



## theo (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone know why I can't access ss.org at all on my phone? but if I connect it to my works wifi instead of my mobile data it works fine?


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 16, 2012)

So...

When I'm not in school, I'm still stuck. I think I'm going to use Google's DNS listings, since my ISP is clearly biased against SSO. 

It's fairly interesting to wonder if I'm viewing a different internet than everybody else, though. It's sort of like time travel, in a way, though I'm sure it's only this one site.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 16, 2012)

Still, huh? Crappy deal dude.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Feb 16, 2012)

in this djodiverse, shono still alive?


----------



## Xaios (Feb 16, 2012)

No. Shono is dead in all realities. The moderators of all the collective realms of the multiverse banded together and then banned together. It was like if all the Planeteers aimed the energy of their power rings at the same spot, but instead of summoning Captain Planet, it banned someone.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Feb 16, 2012)

EPIC PLANESWALKING BANNING


----------



## leandroab (Feb 16, 2012)

I think Djod tried to send me a message...


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 17, 2012)

Xaios said:


> No. Shono is dead in all realities. The moderators of all the collective realms of the multiverse banded together and then banned together. It was like if all the Planeteers aimed the energy of their power rings at the same spot, but instead of summoning Captain Planet, it banned someone.


Shono's memory exists therefore he still exists in at least one reality


----------



## Fiction (Feb 17, 2012)

sex 0:32


----------



## leandroab (Feb 17, 2012)

Fiction said:


> sex 0:32




Sexta-feira (sex) = friday (fri)


----------



## Fiction (Feb 17, 2012)

Learn something new everyday, glad to see my immature side finds that awesome haha.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 17, 2012)

I escaped Nega-SSO briefly by venturing to a super-hip coffeeshop downtown. There's been some fairly exciting changes, somehow, though I lack the ability to explain it very well. New threads are popping up, but from days ago.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 19, 2012)

It's still in existence?


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, yes. It's gotten to the point where a lot of old threads are disappearing.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 19, 2012)

...weird. Sounds like the Nega-SSO universe is collapsing in on itself.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 4, 2012)

I lost a close friend to server migration once. He logged on as they were moving and we never saw him again.


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Xaios (Aug 6, 2012)

Ah, the Djodiverse. I still see it when I sleep. When my mind has passed beyond the borders of the waking world into the realm of dreams, the Djodiverse can always been seen in the distance, like some omninous city. I can never got close though, it always lingers on the horizon.

And still, I hear the calls of my master, Djod, beckoning me...

I stand at the edge of the precipice, the illimitable gulf that separates our worlds, eyes transfixed on the other side. And I cry out, "master, I have not forsaken thee!"

I will find a way to pierce the veil between us. And on that day, when the barrier between this world and the next have been breached, my master's radiance shall shine forth as his form emerges from the tear in reality. We shall be blinded by his glory, but no matter, for in my glorious master's presence, we have no need of eyes, for we will have his will to guide us.

And on that day, when the sun turns black and the rivers run red with the blood of the unrepentant, we shall all...


*KNEEL BEFORE DJOD*


----------



## flint757 (Aug 6, 2012)

Epic Post is Epic
Does Djod do group discounts????


----------



## Xaios (Aug 6, 2012)

Only on Black Djoderday.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 12, 2013)

Bump, because maybe Nega-SSO has collapsed but us, the Djodisciples, still and will always remember.

HAILZ DJOD!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 12, 2013)

Come join us, ye unwashed hordes, in the terribleness of his grace. Open your eyes... for the ritual gouging.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Don Vito (Jul 12, 2013)

I made a Djod reference once. Hail Djod.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 12, 2013)

Man those sigs rock. Thanks for that Xaios!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 12, 2013)

Djod came to me in a vision last night and showed it to me. He commanded me to spread it, in the furtherance of his glory.

There may have been alcohol involved...

*ALL HAIL DJOD!*


----------



## Rick (Jul 12, 2013)

Hail Djod!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 12, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Djod came to me in a vision last night and showed it to me. He commanded me to spread it, in the furtherance of his glory.
> 
> There may have been alcohol involved...
> 
> *ALL HAIL DJOD!*



There damn well better have been alcohol involved


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 12, 2013)

*FACT:* The Catholic church based it's wine drinking ritual on ancient Djododjian principles.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh snap...


----------



## Xaios (Jul 12, 2013)

Another little known fact: Djod had attempted to communicate with the Djentiverse before by sending another emissary from the Djodiverse through a black hole. Sadly, his overtures were misconstrued and poorly interpreted. They even made a movie about it:


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 12, 2013)

Part of me was like, "WTF did I just read?" The other part wants to walk into the brilliance of the light of Djod.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 12, 2013)

Join us. We have cookies.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 12, 2013)

Sold. All hail Djod and cookies!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 12, 2013)

This is one of our members, dressed in ceremonial garb.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 12, 2013)

The Great Prophet of Cookies?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 12, 2013)

Confectius.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 12, 2013)

"Confectius say guitar made of cookie is totally sweet. "


----------



## Xaios (Jul 12, 2013)

"Pour some sugar on me, in the name of Djod!"


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jul 12, 2013)

"Stop! In the name of Djod! Before you break Djod!"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 13, 2013)

Do any of the Djod Disciples djent? 

Prolly shouldn't have asked that ?...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 13, 2013)

RTheodoppalus said:


> "Stop! In the name of Djod! Before you break*down*!"



Fix'd


----------



## Xaios (Jul 13, 2013)

Time for us to designate a name to our little religion.

How bout... Djodaism?


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 13, 2013)

Sounds good.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 13, 2013)

Djododjium


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jul 13, 2013)

Dark have been my dreams of late. In one dream I return to the time of Djod with an empty cup and a heavy heart, and I bow my head in his great presence, without looking at his formless visage, for fear of the sight burning my eyes from me. I feel his piercing gaze resting on my bowed head and shudder with great fear and respect. I am overcome with warmth and feel the insistent need to shred. He fills my cup. Djod does not speak, but makes known to me a thought. "The time has come. Djent shall be brought to its knees and smited in my name. Go forth my son and spread my words, bring others to worship me. And eternity in the void of the Djodiverse awaits. "

Maybe it's just a dream....Maybe...


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes when I'm asleep, I wake up because I feel like someone is watching me. It's Djod. I can feel it.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 14, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> Sometimes when I'm asleep, I wake up because I feel like someone is watching me. It's Djod. I can feel it.



Morning Wood = Love of Djod.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2013)

How many sig pics did you make, Rob?


----------



## Xaios (Jul 15, 2013)

FULL ON POST EDIT:

I'd call these my "sanctioned" ones.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2013)

Xaios said:


> FULL ON POST EDIT:
> 
> I'd call these my "sanctioned" ones.



I see.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2013)

Djaoism


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 15, 2013)

(Slightly off topic, but it's pretty awesome what can happen when a server gets upgraded)


----------



## Xaios (Jul 15, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> (Slightly off topic, but it's pretty awesome what can happen when a server gets upgraded)



Indeed. Server upgrade = Trapped in an alternate reality where a few chosen amongst us found The Almighty Djod and became the tools by which he will carry his terrible glory into our universe?

That doesn't happen every day.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 15, 2013)

I shall use my UV-777bk to write the hymns of our Lord, Djod.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 16, 2013)

BUMP For we must not let the teachings of the Almighty Djod be forgotten.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 18, 2013)

Allah is the one true DJOD!!

Erm.....


















*
HAIL DJOD!*


----------



## Xaios (Jul 18, 2013)

Our ranks swell! Soon we shall unleash our crusade against the Djentiles, in his glorious name!

All kneel before Djod!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 18, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Our ranks swell! Soon we shall unleash our crusade against the Djentiles, in his glorious name!
> 
> All kneel before Djod!



mfw Xaios said "Djentiles"


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 18, 2013)

Djodists vs Djentiles

SSO's religious war is about to begin


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 18, 2013)

I always wondered what an online religious war would look like.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 18, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> I always wondered what an online religious war would look like.



Not quite as horrifyingly scarring as your typical Ibanez vs. Schecter thread.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 18, 2013)

I come to thine brethren to fight in the coming holy war. 

The Djentiles must pay!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 18, 2013)

I need the Djod in my life.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 18, 2013)

YJGB said:


> I need the Djod in my life.



Djod accepts you with open tenticles, his maw ready to consume your flesh. Be digested by him, and join us as beings of the dark light.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 18, 2013)

Djod my savior. Djod my leader.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 18, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Djod accepts you with open tenticles, his maw ready to consume your flesh. Be digested by him, and join us as beings of the dark light.



so we are all the feces of Djod?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 18, 2013)

Does this mean we get to perform....djihad?


----------



## Xaios (Jul 18, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> so we are all the feces of Djod?



Truly, there is no calling more glorious than to be shat by the Almighty Djod.



MetalBuddah said:


> Does this mean we get to perform....djihad?



Indeed!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 18, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Does this mean we get to perform....djihad?



Where do I sign up for this djihad thing? I always wanted to know what it feels like to go to war over an idea...


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Does this mean we get to perform....djihad?



.... CAN'T REP


Hail Djod.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 19, 2013)

Djihad! 

At this point we need to create a new music sub genre not based on the sound of a palm mute... but based on the sound of the voice of Djod!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 19, 2013)

Rick said:


> .... CAN'T REP
> 
> 
> Hail Djod.



Who needs rep when you've got Djod???


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 20, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> Djihad!
> 
> At this point we need to create a new music sub genre not based on the sound of a palm mute... but based on the sound of the voice of Djod!



That would be impossible, because if one was to do so, it would cause the earth to implode on itself.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 22, 2013)

But is that not the sole purpose of Djod? To make the realm of the Djentlemen collapse on itself?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 22, 2013)

Just stopped by to give thanks and it seems folks have already got mulitple interpretations of Djod's will... And so begins the secular world of Djodaism


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 22, 2013)

We created an internet based religion in opposition to a music genre that was created via an onomatopoeia. We then decided to wage a war. Djod help us.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 22, 2013)

*Slowly raises 8 stringed axe in preparation for the war to come*


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 22, 2013)

I think Portal's Vexovoid would suit the heralding of Djod.


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> We created an internet based religion in opposition to a music genre that was created via an onomatopoeia. We then decided to wage a war. Djod help us.



ALL HAIL DJOD


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 22, 2013)

"And on the first Day, the 8 string let forth a great rumbling. This was to herald in the Great One and usher humanity forth into the great Darkness. And so shall all followers of His teachings shed thine own blood on the fields of the Internet and cast down all those who hath djent. Ravage them in the name of Djod, for his guiding hand shall be the fist with which you strike." 

Excerpt of The Great Darkness, book of Djod.


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> "And on the first Day, the 8 string let forth a great rumbling. This was to herald in the Great One and usher humanity forth into the great Darkness. And so shall all followers of His teachings shed thine own blood on the fields of the Internet and cast down all those who hath djent. Ravage them in the name of Djod, for his guiding hand shall be the fist with which you strike."
> 
> Excerpt of The Great Darkness, book of Djod.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 23, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> We created an internet based religion in opposition to a music genre that was created via an onomatopoeia. We then decided to wage a war. Djod help us.



thus is the way of the world...so .... it all lets go to war, in the name of Djod.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 24, 2013)

We must declare a holy day....


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 24, 2013)

Thursday.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 24, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> Thursday.



Every Thursday?


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 24, 2013)

Yup. Technically, every day is a holy day. However, we sacrifice one Djentlman every Thursday.

(By sacrifice, I mean turn the compression down and blast country music at them).


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 24, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> Yup. Technically, every day is a holy day. However, we sacrifice one Djentlman every Thursday.
> 
> (By sacrifice, I mean turn the compression down and blast country music at them).



but country music makes people kill themselves...its a proven fact!!!


----------



## flint757 (Jul 24, 2013)

That's the idea. They have to do it themselves or the sacrifice doesn't work.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 24, 2013)

flint757 said:


> That's the idea. They have to do it themselves or the sacrifice doesn't work.



Yeah...if they kill themselves we can't be charged with murder


----------



## JEngelking (Jul 24, 2013)

Djod has been brought to my attention by YJGB and Konfyouzd.

A self-awakening, truly.


----------



## JEngelking (Jul 24, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 24, 2013)

^ Best post edit reason ever.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to the Absence of Light of Djod!


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 24, 2013)

"And thus came the Thursday of the forth week of the seventh month of the first year of Djod. And Djod spake, so that all may listen to His teachings;

The First Rule of Djod:

And upon the hour of mid day on the forth day of the week, a Djentleman shall be given unto the Blackness, ushered by the sound of twang and whining about mud on a new truck. Upon the sacrifice being complete, the war against the Djentiles will have begun, and cannot be undone. It must be follow through unto completion. Only when Djent has been conquered may you be allowed to fall upon your spear and join Djod as one."

Excerpt of The Great Darkness, book of Djod.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 24, 2013)

First of the Seven Djommandments:

"_The first rule of Djod... is Djod._"

Second of the Seven Djommandments:

"_Thou shalt have no Djent before Djod._"


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Xaios (Jul 24, 2013)

Dude, we're a totally legimate faith, like Scientology and Eggplant Worship. Stay a while... you'll understand eventually...



You'll ALL understand eventually....


----------



## blaaargh (Jul 24, 2013)

Sign me up! I'm all for anything that's anti djent


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2013)

Well...I'm late to the party. I was here for nega-sso and I clearly remember the glory that was brought upon my screen. DJOD

*shivers*


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 24, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


>



I'm not sure if this gif or your avatar is more appropriate for this thread.


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> "And thus came the Thursday of the forth week of the seventh month of the first year of Djod. And Djod spake, so that all may listen to His teachings;
> 
> The First Rule of Djod:
> 
> ...





Xaios said:


> First of the Seven Djommandments:
> 
> "_The first rule of Djod... is Djod._"
> 
> ...



ALL HAIL DJOD


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 25, 2013)

Xaios said:


> ^ Best post edit reason ever.



I would have never noticed that


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 25, 2013)

It is Thursday. Disciples of Djod! Rejoice and despair!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 25, 2013)

All hail djod! Who shall be the first sacrifice????

As your pope, I must seek him out



Also....Thursday will now be referred to as Djodsday.


----------



## JEngelking (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy Djodsday for all, and for all a swift sacrifice!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 25, 2013)

Through various good djent killing brethren I have been brought to the absence of light of Djod!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## flint757 (Jul 25, 2013)

I played country music all day and nothing happened.  

I don't think this will work in Texas.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 25, 2013)

flint757 said:


> I played country music all day and nothing happened.
> 
> I don't think this will work in Texas.



did you want to kill yourself afterwards? maybe you WERE the chosen sacrifice for this Djodsday?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mid day has sadly already passed so it wouldn't mean much. It would be a wasted sacrifice.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 26, 2013)

I kid ... hail DJOD


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 26, 2013)

Do not fear! Thursday has passed and I sense some 12 year old kid could not djent, and therefore has given up to go start a deathcore band. Rejoice and despair!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 26, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> Do not fear! Thursday has passed and I sense some 12 year old kid could not djent, and therefore has given up to go start a deathcore band. Rejoice and despair!



HAIL DJOD


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 26, 2013)

I think it won't take long for the mods to censor the word "Djod" as well. 

But we will Djot have it!


----------



## Fiction (Jul 26, 2013)

Was he the guy who only let 6 strings of each species of guitar on the boat?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 26, 2013)

Fiction said:


> Was he the guy who only let 6 strings of each species guitar on the boat?



Yes, and then he let the boat sink so 7 and 8 strings would dominate the lands from there on.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Jul 26, 2013)

"Djentiles" got me. 

I may have to convert from Pastafarianism. We haven't had a good holy war in...ever.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 26, 2013)

Hymn of Djod.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 26, 2013)

WE HAVE FOUND OUR MESSIAH


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


>



ALL HAIL DJOD


----------



## Chuck (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm perfectly fine with Michael Keene being our Messiah.


ALL HAIL DJOD!


----------



## thebunfather (Jul 26, 2013)

I have read the above posted scriptures. Learned the mysterious beginnings of Djod, as it was before my time on SSO. I now humbly kneel before Djod and brandish thy 8 string. As it is a mighty weapon, capable of laying waste to Djentiles. 

Hail Djod!


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 27, 2013)

Welcome to the Darkness, my brother.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jul 27, 2013)

Michael Keene is but a conduit. An unknowing prophet. Djod doesn't insult his own glory by taking human form. His true form is historically described as "AAAAAHHHH PLEASE NO MORE! KILL ME!" - _Revelations in the Presence of Djod the Omni-evil. (Viceroy Gierhardt Arthos, 1521 Anno Djomini)
_


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 27, 2013)

Last night, in the waning hours of the moon, I awoke suddenly, fervent with fear, and asked myself, "is there truly a Djod?" 

The great Djod revealed himself to me, showing me the end. 
It wasn't nearly as oppressive as what was churning in my gut at the time, but pretty terrifying all the same.

The Djentiles shall band against us, reaching forth to crush the last of the Disciples of Djod, those who came from The Void. 
The Time of Change shall come again, leaving behind a select few. They will be the next seeds of Djodaism. 
Plant them well, and in good soil, for the Djentiles shall try to stomp them out. 
The Nega-SSO shall return. 
So saith The Great One. 


HAIL DJOD.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 27, 2013)

ok I have been dying to kneel before Djod to present these sacrificial offerings. May the chosen be worthy of the blessing.

AYB's Dog:










a brand new badass laptop








a brand new badass Foosball table






leftover vegan lasagna 







Preparing the ground








When is that damn sig going to get here


----------



## Fiction (Jul 28, 2013)

...why..h..who..what?

Do you have a picture story for everything?


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 28, 2013)

Epicpicstory.

To all the disbelievers, skeptics, Djatheists and Djentiles. He comes for you:






Rejoice and Despair for the Darkness will come for you all!

HAIL DJOD!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 28, 2013)

Hails.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 29, 2013)

How I feel about Djod.


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> Epicpicstory.
> 
> To all the disbelievers, skeptics, Djatheists and Djentiles. He comes for you:
> 
> ...



HAIL DJOD


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 29, 2013)

Rick said:


> HAIL DJOD



Hail isn't enough recognition. 

BLIZZARD DJOD


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/theteachingsofdjod

Xaios, can you make me a logo of the D and the J with that background?


----------



## Xaios (Jul 29, 2013)

Rick said:


> https://www.facebook.com/theteachingsofdjod
> 
> Xaios, can you make me a logo of the D and the J with that background?



Can't look at FB at work (it's not blocked, it's just the same POS computer on which I'm stuck using Internet Explorer. Version *7*.), but I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Can't look at FB at work (it's not blocked, it's just the same POS computer on which I'm stuck using Internet Explorer. Version *7*.), but I'll check it out when I get home.



Just need the background from the box in my sig with just the D and J.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 29, 2013)

Alright, how bout this?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 29, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Alright, how bout this?



I want to put that on a guitar strap now...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 29, 2013)

Getting that as a tat...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 29, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Getting that as a tat...



I would...but my religion forbids religious tattoos

now I'm off to find someone to embroider this onto one of my straps.


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Alright, how bout this?



Love it. Next is shirts.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 29, 2013)

Rick said:


> Love it. Next is shirts.


----------



## JEngelking (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2013)

Xaios said:


>



Oh my god, yes.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd wear that. I'd also buy that symbol on a guitar strap too. Somebody take my money damn it!


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 29, 2013)

Give it another month and we could have a 1000 members and be exempt from taxes...

HAIL DJOD!


----------



## jeleopard (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd also buy a Djod strap.

... Is it Djod, or DJOD? I feel like it should be DJOD.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 30, 2013)

Depends, when referring to riffs its more like "OHMYDJOD!"!


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll take that in a black shirt, white lettering.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rick said:


> Oh my *DJOD*, yes.



FTFY


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 30, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> Give it another month and we could have a 1000 members and be exempt from taxes...
> 
> HAIL DJOD!




A little gift from the big man downstairs. His knowledge is Power


----------

